# i3 Broadband



## DellVarnson (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s a local FIOS provided in central, IL. I have them as a cable provider , and their STB boxes are terrible. Please sign a deal with this company so I (and others) can use our TiVO boxes, which are far superior.

Thank you.


----------

